# Best books to help you move on and find happiness after a bad marriage / divorce.



## AMcKineth (Apr 6, 2014)

Does anyone have a good book to recommend that helped them get through a rough divorce, move on after it, or just find general happiness after their marriage?

This next week I'm going for counseling. And in 2-3 weeks after I'll probably have another appointment or two. After that I won't be living by a military base to get free counseling and the town I'm moving to is pretty small so I'd like to rely on books to work through the rest of my post-divorcing time period. Plus, I enjoy reading so it works out.

So leave a book title or an author name if you enjoy everything they write.

I'm looking for anything from self-help books to general stories about moving on from a bad marriage / divorce. Whatever you enjoyed let me know. 

Thanks.


----------



## turningthepage (Apr 11, 2014)

I found this book helpful...

Rebuilding: When Your Relationship Ends
By Bruce Fisher

Divorce recovery is a process and he has some really good advice.


----------



## Heidi2005 (Oct 27, 2013)

These are the ones I've gotten something out of.. 

Too Good To Leave, Too Bad To Stay
Broken Heart on Hold
When The Vows Break
He's History You're Not
How to Survive your Husband's Mid Life Crisis
Surviving Separation and Divorce
Love Must Be Tough

And I've browsed many post on TAM..


----------



## AMcKineth (Apr 6, 2014)

Thank you both for posting! I'm heading to the mall either tonight or tomorrow so I'll have check and see if any of these books are in stock. 

If I find anything else good I'll be sure to update on here.


----------



## Stretch (Dec 12, 2012)

I found this one interesting and enlightening:

Crazy Time: Surviving Divorce and Building a New Life, Revised Edition Paperback 
by Abigail Trafford (Author) 

Or

Anything by Michelle Weiner-Davis.


----------

